# Sentra Grille



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

I need a grill for my 96 GXE -- crushed in a little fender bender. I see they are available from a few web site suppliers for about $42 chrome; $15 painted. Not a bad price if they are any good.

Anyone bought one of these after market pieces? How is the quality?

I just want to cover up the front of the car -- nothing fancy, stock looking is OK, but I don't want it to look too-too cheap.

Your comments, advice much appreciated.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

get a 98 sentra grill...look on classifieds


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

go to ebay.com and search for a 98 honeycomb grille.....its the best one made for the b14. the vendor is auberdeen(sp?) auto, they go for like $30


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> go to ebay.com and search for a 98 honeycomb grille.....its the best one made for the b14. the vendor is auberdeen(sp?) auto, they go for like $30



You can still order from dealers..

Found this on ebay, but chrome..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33645&item=2458907239

http://www.autobodypartsonline.com/...catid=1833&[email protected]


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> go to ebay.com and search for a 98 honeycomb grille.....its the best one made for the b14. the vendor is auberdeen(sp?) auto, they go for like $30


lets let the man decide for himself what the "best" grill is for his b14. with that said.....









get a 99 grill (with the headlights) it makes the car look a lot less dopey and run-of-the-mill :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> get a 99 grill (with the headlights) it makes the car look a lot less dopey and run-of-the-mill :cheers:




like u said........let the man choose which grille he likes best  


the 99 grille is just a plain piece of plastic...nothin special


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for all the guidance guys, a world of help. I ordered a chrome grille on ebay. (if I had seen a chrome one for 98 or 99, I would have ordered that). Your advice dissuaded me from the places I was originally considering. But like I said, this is just transportation; I'm just trying to replace the pieces that broke off (I do think the chrome will look sharper than the original painted piece).

I'll provide feedback on the grille once I get it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

OK guys, I got the grille and it snaps right on (got the 96 for a 96). Very nice chrome on plastic, quality is nice. You can find a couple of places where the clips that held the grille during chroming bit into the plastic -- but you have to look for the imperfection.

For the price, very nice. And all I wanted to do was cover up the hood latch, horn, radiator, etc. So I came out OK.. Thanks for advice.


----------

